

From Experimental Physics to Internet Entrepreneurship: One Scientist's Journey - gsivil
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Zhang
An amazing talk by the founder of Sohu.com (kind of the yahoo of China)
======
gsivil
Today I have attended a talk by Charles Zhang at MIT and I am really amazed. I
have not verified his claims but my impression is that he did not exaggerate
anything. He is the founder of sohu.com one of the most popular sites in
China. It is something like the yahoo of China. Having the opportunity to
listen to one of the pioneers of the Chinese internet in person there are a
few things that I find very interesting for people that are into start ups in
the States. \- Every time that I read or listen about a pioneer in his field I
realize that independently of the time that they were living. Their means seem
primitive and poor. In his case 3-4 computers (i486), no PR experience, no
MBA, no internet infrastructure, etc. If you do not feel that you do not have
the means to continue, when you find your methods primitive do not worry it
happened to one after the other of the pioneers. \- His presentation was not
polished at all- unlike so many masters of PR- but at the same time he
conveyed his message. In an unusual but capturing and engaging manner.

I do not want to go into every detail of his presentation.

If you ever have the chance to attend any of his talks do not miss the
opportunity

